# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Reactivar percula 120

## Hugo Daniel

Ola 

Depois de algum tempo de espera vou iniciar um sonho. O meu 1º REEF

Um percula 120 adquirido usado e agora adaptado por mim


Deixo aqui o meu setup, abrindo portas a vossa opiniao


*Aquario*

122 x 66,5 x 66 cm 

440 Lt brutos


substrato

20kg Aragonite de coral
15kg Aragamax sugar size
mas vai levar mais

Rocha viva
10kg fiji premium
vai levar mais 40kg de outras qualidades + 20kg rocha morta


Escumador

Deltec MC-500

Iluminaçao

Calha 120cm T5 4 x 54 w
calha HQI 250W + 2 x 27W

Circulaçao

Resum sp-6600 - 2800l/h

Movimentaçao

Lifetech Ap2500 + Rena flow 1250 Bf

Tou a pensar em colucar + uma tunze turbelle nanostream 6055

Aquecimento

1 - 300w
vou adquirir + 1 de 150w

e assim nasceu hoje, agora é esperar pelo ciclo de activaçao  :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

manda umas fotos...

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Assim que poder vou colocar umas fotos

----------


## Hugo Daniel

A foto da iniciação

----------


## João Magano

Puxa ! É mesmo do inicio   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Hugo,
Que tipo de corais esperas manter??
Assim á primeira vista parece-me muito pouca luz apenas essas 4 T5. :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Estava com problemas na compressao da imagem. agora vai

----------


## Hugo Daniel

> Boas Hugo,
> Que tipo de corais esperas manter??
> Assim á primeira vista parece-me muito pouca luz apenas essas 4 T5.


Boas Luis

Por enquanto ainda nao sei. Estou a estudar, mas ja agora para este setup que tipo me aconselhas?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

boas Hugo,  :Olá:  

Podias comprar mais uma calha de 4 T5 para juntar a essa, não gastavas muito dinheiro e acho que ficavas com uma boa iluminação.

Ou então, se conseguires juntar 2 projectores HQI de 150w 10.000k a essa calha também seria muito bom. Já vi na área de particulares aqui no fórum uns bem baratos. :SbRiche:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Hugo,
Faço minhas as palavras do Paulo :Pracima:  ,no entanto deixo-te já aqui uma ressalva,se há coisa que convem saber antes de começar a estourar ,é que tipo de aqua se pretende ter :Admirado:  ,especifico pra SPSs,LPSs,misto,"fish only"?...
Assenta primeiro as ideias e depois com calma começa a montar o sistema. :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Boas

Segui o vosso conselho e adquirir uma nova calha HQI 1 x 250W + 2 x 27W
Que acham agora?

Os primeiros Habitantes 2 x Amphiprion ocellaris + 2 x eremitas patas brancas
ja ca estao a 4 dias e parece estarem bem

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Aqui vai 1

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas
> 
> Segui o vosso conselho e adquirir uma nova calha HQI 1 x 250W + 2 x 27W
> Que acham agora?
> 
> Os primeiros Habitantes 2 x Amphiprion ocellaris + 2 x eremitas patas brancas
> ja ca estao a 4 dias e parece estarem bem


Boas Hugo,
A calha HQI que compraste é pra juntar ás T5 que já tinhas ou pra ficar sozinha??
Atenção Hugo,as HQI convem terem balastros electronicos é que parece que não mas gastam cerca de 30% a menos que com ferro-magneticos,ao fim de um ano pouparam muita electricidade,que não está nada barata. :yb620:

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Em principio era para ficar sozinha mas nao sei, depois ira depender do que irei por no aqua, mas acham 1que sozinha é suficiente?

Bem em pricipio estou a pensar ser um pouco generalista ou seja ter 5/6 peixes e varios corais de varias especies.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Em principio era para ficar sozinha mas nao sei, depois ira depender do que irei por no aqua, mas acham 1que sozinha é suficiente?
> 
> Bem em pricipio estou a pensar ser um pouco generalista ou seja ter 5/6 peixes e varios corais de varias especies.


Hugo,convem teres algum bom senso na montagem :Admirado:  ,repara que uma calha com uma unica HQI(que presumo estar montada no centro da calha)num aqua de 1.20m,vai originar teres um zona central altamente iluminada e as zonas laterais sombrias,óra se há algo desejavél na iluminação de um aqua,até mesmo mais que intensidade,é a distribuição o mais homogenea possivel da luz por todo o aqua. :Cool:

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Sim é verdade e ainda bem que cabem as 2 calhas no topo do aqua fica é um pouco horrivel mas assim que poder faço uma calha unica DIY e pronto

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Agora os dois

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola A todos

Entao venho colocar a lista de vivos existentes no aqua


Vivos:

Invertebrados
- 4 x Eremitas
- 12 x Nassarios
- 2 x Lysmata Seticaudata
- Entacmea quadricolor
- Linkia sp.


Peixes:

- 2 x Amphiprion ocellaris
- Zebrasoma flavescens
- Eustomias tomintosis


actulizado 10/08/2007

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Mais umas fotos

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Vou colucando mais

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

oLÁ :Olá:  ,

Antes de mais boa sorte para o teu novo aquário. Só quis intervir para te lembrar:





> Ola 
> 
> 
> e assim nasceu hoje, agora é esperar pelo ciclo de activaçao


Parece-me que estás a ir muito depressa :EEK!:

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola 

Pois isto as vezes queremos acelarar todo o processo mas tenho tido sorte ainda ta tudo ok e os parametros do aqua têm estado todos a bom ritmo.

JA agora aproveito para colocar mais umas fotos de uns corais recentemente introduzidos:

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Um novo habitante:Eustomias Tomintosis

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Hugo  :Olá: 

Onde conseguiste o teu _Eustomias tomintosis?

* Nota: evita colocar as fotos como anexos. Coloca-as na nossa Galeria de Fotos
_

----------


## Hugo Daniel

ola Julio  :SbSourire:  

o peixe foi adquirido na aquaplante
 :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Mais umas fotos:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Hugo,

Essa Lynckia (estrela azul) é que foi muito má ideia...
Mesmo em aquários bem estabelecidos, elas têm muito poucas hipóteses de sobrevivência. Acabam por morrer à fome.

Em aquários recentes como o teu... as hipóteses são praticamente nulas.

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola Joao

Bem talvez tenha sido ma escolha mas por enquanto ja ca ta ha algum tempo e aparentemente saudavel e faz uma vista no aquario!!
Bem vamos ver, mas obrigado pelo aviso vou estar atento.

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola a todos 

Vou aqui deixar uma lista actualizada dos vivos existentes no meu aqua:

Vivos:

Rocha viva +/- 60 Kq

Peixes:

-2x Amphiprion ocellaris
-Zebrasoma flavescens
-Eustomias tomintosis
-Amphiprion clarkii
-Paracanthurus hepatus 


Invertebrados:

-25 x Eremitas patas brancas
-21x Nassarios
-2 x Lysmata Seticaudata
-Lysmata Debelius
-Lysmata amboinensis
-Linkia sp.
-Varios espirografos
-Panguridae sp. (heremita xxl)

Corais:

-2x Acropora Tenuis
-2x Acropora sp.
-Acropora gemmifera verde
-Montipora damicormis
-Montipora aequituberculata
-Seriatopora histrix
-2x Sarcophyton
-Actinodiscus
-Stylophora pistillata
-Lobophyton
-3x Sinularia
-Green polips

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola

Venho colocar mais umas fotos

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boa sorte com o teu projecto e capricha nas TPA's para te livrares dessas cyano...

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola Pedro

Realmente tenho algumas cyano... mas tambem deve ser devido ao aqua ser ainda recente mas tambem julgo estarem a desaparecer pois ja nao nao tenho nem metade daquilo que ja tive. Quanto as TPA`s faço-as quinzenalmente com 50l de agua natural que da perto de 15% do volume de agua e amanha/hoje vai ser dia. Tou a espera de mais jerricans para começar a fazer de 100l alternado. Vamos a ver se desaparecem de resto os parametros estao todos ok. Aproveito para dizer que alterei ligeiramente o layout assim que poder coloco fotos.


Um abraço na todos

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola a todos

Aqui estao nas fotos com o alterado layout



mais...




a minha linkia que continua optima




um coral...


o amboinensis a espera do zebrassoma na estaçao de limpeza...




Um abraço
Hugo daniel

----------


## Jorge Alexandre Campainha

Boas, Companheiro Hugo Daniel

Aqua 5 estrelas :Pracima: .Notam-se algumas algas castanhas no substrato mas com varias tpas acabam por desaparecer. :tutasla: 

Boa sorte para o futuro :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola

Hoje fui a casa do Nuno Pereira, como ja é sabido ele foi "obrigado" a fazer um intervalo no hobby, e cedeu-me uns corais tais como sinularias varias, 2 sarcophyton, lobophyton, green polips, um Amphiprion clarkii e um falcao. Obrigado Nuno, realmente o meu aqua esta muito melhor  :SbOk3:  

Assim poder coloco fotos
Um abraço a todos e em especial para o Nuno

p.s- As aiptasias que vinham nas rochas o meu Eustomias ja lhes ta a tratar da saude :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Bom dia a todos

Aqui vao algumas fotos











Um abraço

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola a todos

Mais un novo habitante
uma Acropora sp


o sarcophyton 


Vista geral


o lobophyton


acropora


Um abraço
Hugo Daniel

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola a todos

Hoje coloquei um novo heremita de tamanho xxl
Panguridae sp.



e um acanthurus Leucosternum





os green polips bem abertos


Um abraço
Hugo Daniel

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola

Bem tenho a comunicar que o Acanthurus Leucosternum foi-se, o zebrassoma nao o tolerou no seu territorio.

----------

